
New screen recording shortcut in macOS Catalina 10.15.4 - geerlingguy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU86Lo47NlU
======
geerlingguy
Thanks to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22692523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22692523),
where I learned about this (and it motivated me to actually upgrade to
10.15.4, since I often use iShowU Instant or LICEcap, and this will save me
from having to use those in many cases.

